# Ecuador this winter



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Chris and Andrea are awesome hosts. I sure hope I can make it down there again soon. Riley is about ready for Ecuador, he just needs to save up for air fare!

Say hi to Wilo and little Radison for me.

Got Rio Quijos on the brain this morning.

Good times.


----------



## endlesskayaker (Nov 13, 2012)

*Thanks Dave!*

Really appreciate the props Dave. We had an awesome time showing you and the Jackson Kayak Crew around and hope to see you again in the future!


----------

